# Sage DTP leaking above group



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Hi, there's a sage machine advertised locally on the cheap with the comment that a drip or two leaks above the group after a shot. Is this type of thing cheaply fixed or not worth the risk, can you buy gaskets for them? Also, what's a good price for this? My initial thought was £50ish (it's up for £80 but accept offers).

I've just bought a gaggia new baby for £35 (also leaking above the group) but I think the DTP has way more features for the money. I only need it for steaming milk (cafelat robot user) but may as well be able to make a good coffee on the machine too... Could replace the gaggia gasket and move it on.

Thanks for any insight.


----------

